# Conversor Paralelo a USB



## ifredy (Jul 28, 2005)

Hola que tal. 

Quisiera saber si tienen algún diagrama para hacer un cable de paralelo a USB. 
Lo que pasa es que tengo una impresora con salida de Paralelo y la quiero conectar a un servidor de Internet externo con entrada USB. 

Les agradecería si me pueden ayudar 

Gracias 
saludos


----------



## Gama (Mar 2, 2006)

No tienes ke hacerlo!!! Lo puedes comprar!

la clave del cable es: 317474 de manhattan 

temando la imagen ke espero sea!


Saludos


----------

